# Marble cats



## thorny (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi everyone. I just have a quick question about my new catfish. A Breeder I know has given me 2 marble catfish. They are about 1 1/2" long, tan colored body with black splotches, short whiskers and haven't grown in 6 months. 
Does anybody know anything about them? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

They might be bumblebee catfish... I've heard them called "marble catfish" before.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/bagridae/pseudomy/708_f.php

Is this your fish?

Good luck!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

If its a bumble bee catfish, I had those and in the 6 months I had them they didnt seem to grow much at all, although they were really piggy and ate alot. I believe they ate some fish too. I never saw them though so I got rid of them


----------



## thorny (Jan 19, 2005)

On PlanetCatfish they call it 'microglanis iheringi' the South American "Bumblebee Cat". But we just got the Tenth edition of Dr. Axelrod's Atlas of Freshwater Aquarium Fishes and in there its called "microglanis poecilus". Go figure, but anyways now I have a few species to check out. 
Hey "flynngriff" Thanks for the help, it got me going in the right direction.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

No problem... 

Glad I could help!


----------

